# Hi



## pikkupiilo (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm breeding sh/shs splashed in Finland, future plans are starting breeding sh ab splashed.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello there and welcome.Looking forward to hearing/seeing your mouse work.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

